# Rhodesian State Lottery



## barryqwalsh (Apr 28, 2015)

Jackie Keller. Trade Unionist and MP. had to fight hard to have the lottery officially recognised. The idea first came up in 1929. when the railwaymen he represented were particularly hard hit by the depressions In an attempt to raise funds for the most needy cases, he ran the 'Unity Stakes'. This unofficial lottery was a groat success, benefiting many charities and individuals at a time when there was very little public money for relief work. But the law was unimpressed, and Keller was taken to court and fined $100.

Refusing to give up. he took the matter to Parliament, determined that the lottery should be put on an official, state basis. Clearly he had captured the public imagination, so in 1934 a referendum was held and Keller's lottery lobby won by the handsome margin of 16 946 votes to 3 604

The official wheels of fortune had their first spin on December 20th. 1935

Our Rhodesian Heritage This is Rhodesia


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 28, 2015)

barryqwalsh said:


> Jackie Keller. Trade Unionist and MP. had to fight hard to have the lottery officially recognised. The idea first came up in 1929. when the railwaymen he represented were particularly hard hit by the depressions In an attempt to raise funds for the most needy cases, he ran the 'Unity Stakes'. This unofficial lottery was a groat success, benefiting many charities and individuals at a time when there was very little public money for relief work. But the law was unimpressed, and Keller was taken to court and fined $100.
> 
> Refusing to give up. he took the matter to Parliament, determined that the lottery should be put on an official, state basis. Clearly he had captured the public imagination, so in 1934 a referendum was held and Keller's lottery lobby won by the handsome margin of 16 946 votes to 3 604
> 
> ...


Its called Zimbabwe.


----------



## westwall (Apr 28, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> > Jackie Keller. Trade Unionist and MP. had to fight hard to have the lottery officially recognised. The idea first came up in 1929. when the railwaymen he represented were particularly hard hit by the depressions In an attempt to raise funds for the most needy cases, he ran the 'Unity Stakes'. This unofficial lottery was a groat success, benefiting many charities and individuals at a time when there was very little public money for relief work. But the law was unimpressed, and Keller was taken to court and fined $100.
> ...








When it was Rhodesia it was the breadbasket of Africa.  Now that it's Zimbabwe it is like every other starving shithole in Africa.  A true shame.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 28, 2015)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > barryqwalsh said:
> ...


Rather that than white people being in charge.


----------



## westwall (Apr 28, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...







Yep, white supremacists would rather see millions of blacks dead too.  I didn't think you were one of those racists, but, based on this comment, I guess you are.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 28, 2015)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Yes I'd rather see millions of Blacks dead than under the thumb of whites. They were fine before whites arrived. They will get back to that equilibrium in due time.


----------



## westwall (Apr 28, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...









I am sure the ones who are burying their children feel the same as you.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 28, 2015)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I bet they do too. Matter of fact I know some that feel the same way.


----------



## whitehall (Apr 28, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


"I'd rather see millions of Blacks dead than under the thumb of Whites"? Is that what passes for prog political thought these days? No wonder most of Africa is still a dangerous shit hole.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 29, 2015)

whitehall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


All the more reason for whites to stay away. Be afraid.


----------



## westwall (Apr 29, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...








Afraid of what?  A bunch of starving kids?  The only thing frightening in Africa are the diseases and the Big 5.  All other things are simple.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 29, 2015)

westwall said:


> When it was Rhodesia it was the breadbasket of Africa.  Now that it's Zimbabwe it is like every other starving shithole in Africa.  A true shame.



I rather feel the need to point out that most parts of Africa aren't starving, and that Rhodesia saw really shitty living conditions for a majority of the domestic population.


----------



## westwall (Apr 29, 2015)

Osomir said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > When it was Rhodesia it was the breadbasket of Africa.  Now that it's Zimbabwe it is like every other starving shithole in Africa.  A true shame.
> ...









How are those living conditions under Mugabe?


----------



## Osomir (Apr 29, 2015)

westwall said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Shitty, but Zimbabwe is really the only country that hasn't seen economic improvement since majority rule so it isn't a very representative sample of post-colonialism. And its meager existence now doesn't in any way justify the blatant human rights abuses associated with the Southern Rhodesian state.


----------



## westwall (Apr 29, 2015)

Osomir said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...








South Africa is likewise slipping into the abyss.  While I think we all agree that the abuses under the white regime were outrageous, the current regime is worse.  Based purely on the numbers of people dieing of starvation Zimbabwe is collapsing.  Mugabe and his asshole sycophants are doing great, but the rest of the people are dieing so that prick can live the good life.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 29, 2015)

westwall said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Oh you'll find no support for Mugabe from me. I am just stating that the Rhodesian government was rather horrible and inhumane and that I was not sorry in the least to see it vanish from existence. It didn't really have many redeemable qualities. Same with Apartheid South Africa.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 29, 2015)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


Well you said it was dangerous. Make up your mind.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 29, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It is dangerous. Instability in Africa has long had security implications for us. Al Qaeda got a lot of its start-up capital from the civil wars in Liberia and Sierra Leone for example (through the blood diamond trade).


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 29, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


All financed and backed by white people. They are like a virus on the continent of Africa.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 29, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Charles Taylor wasn't white.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 29, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


I didnt say he was.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 29, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Ah, just interested in ignoring major actors who perpetrated and stoked the violence then. Noted.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 29, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


No. I was talking to someone else about white people in Africa. You jumped in from no where not understanding the flow of conversation. White people are behind all the strife in Africa. Dont play dumb.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 29, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



A rather laughable and completely indefensible assertion.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 29, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


A rather naive suggestion. Tell me who owns all the major diamond companies?


----------



## Osomir (Apr 29, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So I am supposed to believe that "white people" are responsible for conflict in say Darfur that has been ongoing since before "white people" ever had an interest in the continent? I guess white people were responsible for the conflict among Nigeria's old city states as well and for the fall of Oyo?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 29, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


Who told you there was conflict in Darfur before whites had an interest?. I said the strife now is caused by white interests funding dictators and rebels so they can steal the resources and pretend they arent involved. Who told you there was no conflict in Africa at all before whites came around? Just like there was plenty of conflict in europe Africa had its own conflicts. Whites should mind their own business.  I see you hastily side stepped my question. Typical.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 29, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It is the basic history of the region and the historical struggle between the rivertine populations and the peripheral petty sultanates. It has been ongoing for centuries. 



> I said the strife now is caused by white interests



Unsupportable as it depends on the notion that Africa can't experience internal violence without outside influences and this hasn't historically been the case. I am far too familiar with pre-colonial African history to be taken in by such simplistic rhetoric.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 29, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


Whites have been interested in Darfur for centuries.

No it doesnt depend on the notion Africa cant experience internal strife without outside influences. Thats like saying Iraq developed chemical weapons without whites suppyling the know how and pretending it was because they hate Jews.

Again you skipped my question. Why are you not answering it?


----------



## Osomir (Apr 29, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Whites have been interested in Darfur for centuries.



Not for that far back they haven't. Any other theories? 




> Why are you not answering it?



what question do you want me to answer?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 29, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Whites have been interested in Darfur for centuries.
> ...


Yes for that far back.

The one I asked you and you avoided.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 29, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Whites didn't even know it existed that far back.



> The one I asked you and you avoided.



Are you incapable of typing it out again?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 29, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


Whites have known about the region since the Greeks and the Romans. You need to brush up on your history.

Are you incapable of scrolling up and reading? I'm not here to type things out for you over and over again.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 29, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



lol knowing a physical place exists doesn't mean that you are familiar with its people and politics let alone influencing them. It was considered the periphery for a reason.



> Are you incapable of scrolling up and reading? I'm not here to type things out for you over and over again.



I honestly have no idea what question you are referring to. If you can't be bothered to type it out then it can't be that important or relevant. Let me know when you have something worth anyones time to respond to.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 29, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


You claimed whites didnt know it existed. I didnt say they were influencing it back then. I said they were interested. More of your inability to read on display I guess.

Of course you have no idea what I'm talking about. Typical dodge.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 29, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



lol.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 29, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


----------



## westwall (Apr 29, 2015)

Osomir said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...







Nor am I sad to see it gone.  What is sad is the government that replaced it is worse, by orders of magnitude.  This did not have to happen.  That is the part that is truly sad.


----------



## westwall (Apr 29, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...








There's more Chinese money in Africa than anybody else.  I suggest you stop blaming the "white man" for all the ills of the black man.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 29, 2015)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


Chinese money is a relatively recent event and the reason for the growing economy in Africa. Has nothing to do with the centuries of strife caused by whites.


----------



## westwall (Apr 29, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...









How many centuries?  Be specific.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 29, 2015)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Thats your math problem to do since you are trying to deflect.


----------



## westwall (Apr 29, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...








No, you have made a blanket statement that is absurd.  Either the blacks are the font of all knowledge, as you claim, or they are a group of backwards savages who never enjoyed even rudimentary civilization as the white supremacists claim.

Reasonable people know that NEITHER statement is factual.  I am merely attempting to figure out how unreasonable you are.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 29, 2015)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


No. Its not either or. Typically people of low intellect frequently confuse themselves with this notion.


----------



## westwall (Apr 29, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...







In your world it is though.   Are you now admitting to a low intellect?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 29, 2015)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I am admitting you have low intellect for not knowing white people are the cause of the strife in Africa.


----------



## westwall (Apr 29, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...








So, Africa never had strife before the evil white man came.  Is that what you're claiming?


----------



## Osomir (Apr 29, 2015)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Already tried that.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


What does your question have to do with my statement?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

Osomir said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yes you did. Deflections dont work with me do they?


----------



## Osomir (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



logic / facts don't seem to work with you.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


White people logic and facts dont work with me.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're making the assumption that I'm white there sport.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


Youre making the assumption I am basing that on your race. Youre definitely brainwashed by white people logic regardless of your race.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Define white people logic.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


Read your posts. White people logic in a nutshell.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So it is it simply anything that doesn't agree with you. Quite the carte blanche you carry around; usually an indicator of intellectual insecurity. I'm sorry that you have to live like that.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


I have no problem with debating and disagreement. What I do have a problem with is cognitive dissonance that causes supposedly intelligent people to pretend the propaganda they are spewing is actually a fact. I pity people like you that regurgitate without using their own critical thinking skills.  I guess thats how they control the masses though.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Everything you say is wrong because you were poisoned by white people. sorry.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


I was given an antidote. I'm straight now thus everything I say is truth. Thanks for being concerned though.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Sorry. The antidote was probably made in the west and now you just have HIV or super ebola or something new. Side effects might include paranoia and thinking that everyone is out to get you because of the man.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


Nope. The antidote was made in Africa and immigrated to the US. No one is out to get me because I am the man.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Medicine isn't made in Africa without collaboration with the 'white man'. so once again CIA nano-bots in your brain, malaria, nodding sickness, etc.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


Medicine was made in Africa before white people were even sentient. More of that white people logic on display again.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Are the nano-bots making you say that? Though I will say that for someone who hates white people so much you seem to enjoy using white people language a lot.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


What nanobots? I dont hate white people. I like white women. I have a white god daughter. I live in the US so I also use white people language. I just dont think like white people.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Ah so you're one of those co-opted Africans who the CIA is using to control Boko Haram then?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


I must have given you some emotional trauma. Youre babbling. I apologize.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm just mocking you by linking your conspiracy theory laden cultural nationalist rhetoric with other popular Sub-Saharan African conspiracy theories involving the "white man." If you'd like to tell me what region you migrated from I could be more specific with them.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


Youre mocking yourself by calling something easily researched a conspiracy. I know I wounded you emotionally but you need to move on. Youre becoming boring.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Just because someone has written a blog article about it doesn't mean that it has any factual validity. You confuse popularity for accuracy, and that's just an issue of standards.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


Who told you someone wrote a blog article?


----------



## Osomir (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Familiarity with the subject matter.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


Obviously youre not very familiar with the subject matter. More white people logic I see.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I know more about Africa than you do.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


Sure you do.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 30, 2015)

I'd be happy to have a moderated formal debate with you on a mutually agreed upon topic of your choosing involving Africa. If you can win then I'll never post on Africa again in this forum and thus you will have trudged ahead in your effort to combat white logic.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

Osomir said:


> I'd be happy to have a moderated formal debate with you on a mutually agreed upon topic of your choosing involving Africa. If you can win then I'll never post on Africa again in this forum and thus you will have trudged ahead in your effort to combat white logic.



You have already proven yourself beneath me and unworthy of me debating. I dont debate with people unless I can expect to learn something during the process. Every single thing you have posted shows me two things. You have been brainwashed and you are silly and very puerile. I dont care if you post on Africa. If I happen to see your posts I will just correct you.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be happy to have a moderated formal debate with you on a mutually agreed upon topic of your choosing involving Africa. If you can win then I'll never post on Africa again in this forum and thus you will have trudged ahead in your effort to combat white logic.
> ...



That's what I thought


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


Thats what I thought as well.


----------



## westwall (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...







No, just simple basic facts don't work with crazy people.  You have demonstrated beyond all doubt that you are not sane.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


White people and their declarations are funny to me.


----------



## westwall (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...







What's funny is you claim that the Africans were so superior to everyone else but the history we have is that, other than a couple of exceptional civilizations, the black African experience is one of misery, slavery, and abject poverty based on ignorance and primitive life style.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


I never claimed Africans were superior. I said they developed civilizations, science, basically the foundation for whites not once but twice. Your butt hurt eyes turned that into "superior". White people logic is based on a large inferiority complex. "I did this and you can learned from me" = "I am better than you" to white people suffering from insecurity.


----------



## westwall (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...










Twice eh?  Then what happened to them?  Did they regress?  Did they all of a sudden get stupid?  What happened?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I dont know for sure. Sounds like it. Maybe thats why the Greek and Roman empires failed. Could be they were educated too soon and didnt know how to handle it? With knowledge comes great responsibility.


----------



## westwall (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...







The Greeks didn't have an empire so you're simply wrong there.  The Roman Empire lasted for around 1000 years, so it had a pretty good longevity IMO.  It's the nature of empires to eventually fail.  Not all rulers are good.  Get a few bad ones in a row and you're doomed.

Where is the written history that the Africans left us?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


The Greeks didnt have an empire? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Western culture and everything you hold dear is based on their empire.

Who told you history had to be written? More white logic?


----------



## westwall (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...







They didn't.  The Greeks were practitioners of the City State.  I'm sure you've heard of it.  You must be thinking of Alexander the Great.  Only he was Macedonian.  Not Greek.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Whatever. They still failed which was my point.


----------



## westwall (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...









All civilizations fail.  The ones that matter though, are those that leave a written record of their existence.  There is none for the civilizations in Africa.  We have Great Zimbabwe, and we have a few other ruins around the continent, but unlike the Maya, or the Inca, or the Olmecs, there is no record of them.

Why is that?


----------



## Osomir (Apr 30, 2015)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



We have Ethiopia, and a lot of traditions from polities like Sokoto, the Ashanti, the Nigerian city states / polities, and the Swahili. Pre-colonial African culture was pretty rich and diverse. As much as I think this guy is a fake, has little knowledge of the continent in question, and is a  and a troll who acts like a racist we should leave Africa out of it. He doesn't represent anything from the continent.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


They failed and the only reason we have a written record is because Blacks kept those records and retaught whites their own history. There are plenty of records of African civilizations. You are simply ignorant of that fact.


----------



## westwall (Apr 30, 2015)

Osomir said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...








I can do naught but agree with you.  The level of his colossal ignorance is truly astounding.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

westwall said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Youre the one that claimed there were no records. Now you look like an ass even with that small list. Too bad.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What black African civilization preserved European history and retaught it to Europe? Can you actually name them?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


The Moors.


----------



## westwall (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...








I believe you missed the "post colonial" part of his post.  There is none from the ancients.  Which is sad.  It would be nice to know what they did know.  They may have had beer.  There is an archeological dig where brewing evidence exists from around 19,000 years ago.  That would make it the earliest known.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Weren't black.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 30, 2015)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



That was actually a typo on my part, I meant pre-colonial. Apologies.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


No I didnt miss it. Ethiopia for example was a civilization long before "post colonial". You sound like an idiot not knowing this stuff.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


Bull Shit. More white logic. Werent you the one that claimed you knew more about Africa than I did? This is why I dont debate silly brainwashed whites about Africa.


----------



## westwall (Apr 30, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...







True.  They descend from ancient Egypt.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

westwall said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Ancient Egypt was Black as well.


"the people of Colchis must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired." (History, Book II.)

-Herodotus


----------



## westwall (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...








Aksum is post Egypt, and owed its existence to the trade between Egypt and the goldfields of Sudan.  You sound like an idiot not knowing that.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Youre stupid if you dont know Egyptians came from Ethiopia (Punt). They even said it themselves. Either way it had nothing to do with "post colonial" white people. Stop trying to deflect from your white logic error. African civilization goes way further back than whites will admit to themselves. They cant take it for some reason.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Moor was a spanish term for muslim. Most north african muslims were beeners and arabs not black bantu peoples. Tuategs arent black either. Just fyi.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 egyptians werent black at the time either. Youd be an abid to them.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


Nope. Moor was used to describe Black people. More white logic. That picture I posted is a Black guy.

Yes Tuategs are Black no matter how much white boys want to pretend they arent.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Yes they were Black. I'll take the descriptions of the people that actually laid eyes on them instead of the white logic you are employing.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That person isnt black lol. You probably think somalis are black too dont you?


----------



## Osomir (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Ill take their actual descriptions of themselves and how they view themselves over your personal opinion of them


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


White logic again. 

Actually they are Black. Are you blind? Yes Somalis are Black as well. At least the ones with the original blood still dominating in them.  How do we know this? They say so themselves.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 30, 2015)

Fyi moors called blacks slaves.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


Thats good you wont take my opinion. I didnt offer it. I offered facts. They said they came from Punt which is in Ethiopia/Eritrea area. Sorry but the Sphinx is modeled on a Black person. Try a new tactic. Your failing.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Fyi moors called blacks slaves.


FYI Moors called whites slaves too.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Somalis consider themselves somali. Not black. They also consider themselves arabs. They vall black bantu peoples slaves. We also dont legally classify rhem as black in the us. Try again


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


Somali is a country not a race idiot. They consider themselves Black. They are a Kushitic people and speak an Afro-Asiatic language. You may know someone that wants to be white but they dont count. Doesnt matter what white people classify them as. You keep thinking thats valid. They laugh when you call them Black caucasians.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 30, 2015)

I love it when white people are faced with the fact they are pretty much brainwashed by white racists and their fairytales.


----------



## Osomir (Apr 30, 2015)

Care to wager it via a ban bet?


----------



## Osomir (May 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I was on my phone last night so I couldn't adequately respond. "the people who actually laid eyes on them" I've laid eyes on them too, they still exist and they describe themselves and their culture quite differently than you are attempting to. Moor was literally a term that the Spanish used to apply to all Muslims. So Indonesians were considered moors, Philippine Muslims were moors, north Africans were moors etc.  So the term "Moor" doesn't denote a specific group of peoples, and most peoples who carried the identifier 'moor' weren't of relative Sub-Saharan African descent. They were primarily in north Africa composed of three groups: Arabs, Berbers, and black African slave levies that Muslims utilized through the transatlantic slave trade. To the "moors" blacks were slaves - not Chattel slaves like we practiced here in the States, but certainly of a much lower standing than non-black populations such as the Arabs and Berbers - who have stronger genetic links to Mediterranean populations. 

The same goes for Somalis. They are genetically connected more to Mediterranean populations than they are to Black Africa, and that is also absolutely the way they see themselves racially and culturally as well. They often refer specifically to a Somali race (to Somalia may just be a country, but it is MUCH more to them). Outside of their own identifiers they also identify closely with Arabs, which is why Somalia is a member of the Arab League. southern Somalia also happens to be somewhat racist against blacks in general, and black Africans are often treated with discrimination or referred to as slaves. 

When one speaks of Black Africa one generally is speaking of sub-Saharan Africa, not northern Arab Africa.


----------



## Asclepias (May 1, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Care to wager it via a ban bet?


Sure we can wager it.  However, how are you going to prove it?


----------



## Osomir (May 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Care to wager it via a ban bet?
> ...



Great, have a preference on which mod you'd like to be the judge? As for how I am going to prove my case, that's for me to worry about. I'll set up a thread in the new formal discussion sub-forum.


----------



## Asclepias (May 1, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


Thats interesting. You cant possibly have laid eyes on the ancient Egyptians. Are you some kind of fool?

Moor was was used to describe Blacks hence the term "Blackamoor" or "Black as a moor". If you ever get to travel to europe like I did you will see many references to them like that statue I showed you of a Black Moor in Germany. You are correct about one thing though. There were Tawny Moors who were Arabs. The rock of Gibraltar is named after a Black Moor so you must be drunk if you expect me to buy your story that Blacks were only thought of as slaves. White people tend to feel that Africa is monolithic so I understand your white logic confusion on the issue.

Your wrong about the Somalis as I stated before. I have many friends that are Somalian and they consider themselves Black Africans. White peoples attempt to group them with whites is a source of amusement to them. Since they are in the north of course they have mixed with Mediterraneans but their culture has always been and remains African.

I found this particularly amusing.



Osomir said:


> When one speaks of Black Africa one generally is speaking of sub-Saharan Africa, not northern Arab Africa.



What you mean is when whites speak of Black Africa they use their handy dandy "sub Saharan" reference. I dont subscribe to that nonsense. Dont try and speak for everyone. Africa is Black. The entire continent is Black. Just because Whites and white influence Arabs have taken over North Africa doesnt change that.  I have a few questions for you. Who empowered white people with the authority to claim Black people only lived below the Sahara desert? I missed that memo. Also what race of people are the ones that set up this categorization technique and why?


----------



## Asclepias (May 1, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


Actually how you are going to prove it is vital to me agreeing to waste my time or learning something. I dont accept white fables as proof. The mods here cant be a judge because they are affected by the same white fables you are undoubtedly going to use a proof. This is why I dont waste time debating the subject.


----------



## Osomir (May 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I find it quite amusing that you would attempt to chide me on generalizing Africa and then making statements like "all of Africa is black" when Africa is by far the most genetically diverse continent in the world and by attempting to allude to a singular African culture as if one ever existed.


----------



## Osomir (May 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So who would you then have judge the ban bet?


----------



## Asclepias (May 1, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


Africa is only the most genetically diverse continent on the planet because Black people are the most genetically diverse. Before whites even appeared on the planet, Blacks were the most genetically diverse. They populated the world and started the worlds first civilizations. You should take a look at where all genetics comes from. You dont sound like you know much about it nor are you up to the challenge of educating yourself regarding the issue.


----------



## Asclepias (May 1, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


You and I. Are you the type that can admit when you are wrong or lacking knowledge?


----------



## Osomir (May 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Sounds pretty cowardly. Let me know when you grow a spine and we can set it up.


----------



## Osomir (May 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm getting the sense here that you have a tendency to classify anyone who isn't white as black. Do you consider Arabs and Indians as black too?


----------



## Asclepias (May 1, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


Sounds like a pretty weak attempt to avoid being your own man. Let me know when you grow some balls and can answer my question.


----------



## Asclepias (May 1, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


Sounds like more white logic to me.  I consider Arabs basically mixed race. Some are Black. So are some Native Americans. East Indians the same thing. You keep forgetting that Black people were the first to populate the planet.


----------



## Osomir (May 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If you don't trust anyone except yourself to be able to judge the robustness of your argument then that is pretty indicative of the fact that you are intellectually insecure in your argument. Once again, I'm sorry that you have to live that way. It can't be good for your self-esteem.


----------



## Asclepias (May 1, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


Either you cant read or you're stalling. I said "you and I". Thats why I asked the question you avoided yet again.


----------



## Osomir (May 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The entire point of a moderated debate is to have a third neutral party evaluate the strength of each argument and declare a winner. You are never going to agree with me and my position and I am never going to agree with you and yours. That's called an impasse. Rejecting third party scrutiny of your argument (especially when I gave you the choice of judges) indicates that you aren't very confident in your ability to put forward a strong argument.


----------



## Asclepias (May 1, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


How can a third party be neutral if they have already been brainwashed by white fables?  That would be like me having someone that believes they were abducted by aliens moderate a debate on the plausibility of life on other planets. You didnt give me a choice of judges. You gave me a list of people just as lacking in knowledge as you are. They are going to weigh credibility of any argument based on standards set up by whites. I dont need validation from others to support my arguments. If you were a man you wouldnt need that crutch either.


----------



## Osomir (May 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If you see yourself as the only holder of truth and you don't feel confident in you ability to convince others of that truth then you must not be very confident about said truth; or your truth must not be that powerful. Just saying.


----------



## Asclepias (May 1, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


I dont see myself as the only holder of truth. Plenty of other people know more than I do about the subject. None of them however, are on this forum. Just sayin.


----------



## Osomir (May 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm sorry that you have to live with such insecurities.


----------



## Asclepias (May 1, 2015)

Osomir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Osomir said:
> ...


Thanks for your concern. I'll make it through.


----------



## natstew (May 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




And that is a typical Negroe attitude. Pure Racism!


----------



## Osomir (May 1, 2015)

natstew said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Were you attempting to label the style of your own post with your second sentence? If so, well struck.


----------



## barryqwalsh (May 3, 2015)




----------



## barryqwalsh (May 18, 2017)

How is the Zimbabwean Lottery doing?


----------

